# Throat chakra experts needed



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I more or less know that a large part of my problems are associated with the throat chakra and are to do with self expression because I have always been quiet and never ever talked about my problems and just bottled them up. Now when I do my qigong and meditation I can literally feel the blockages and tensions in my neck and throat area, I even went to see a healer in London who said "You have to speak out when something upsets you" which more or less confirms what I knew that my problems are located in this area.

Now my issue is what I can do about it being blocked because I know I have to speak up for myself more and express myself more and I am trying to do that by going to psychotherapy and speaking more truthfully to people but what else can I do? If I do a web search all the sites say the same things like its associated with the colour blue and you need blue crystals to influence it and its to do with self expression, but is there anything else I can do? Anyone experts out there who can help me with any advice like foods to look for and avoid and advice for how to go about self expression, anything which could help I would be grateful.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Suzi and Rozanne might know something more about this, PM them.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Self expression: Doesn't neccessarily have to be how you speak to others, sometimes just how you speak to yourself (crazy mind thoughts and what-not). Allowing yourself to express yourself as you like. Scream when you want to; but preferably somewhere secluded :lol: My car is my screaming place, must look a bit odd on the motorway sometimes.

Have you ever done any energy work other than meditation?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah I like screaming in the car too if im angry its pretty therapeutic sometimes, I must look like a bit of a mentalist though.

I have tried quite a few alternative energy therapies, infact i spent about a year trying nearly all of them. I tried your favourite Reiki once and it wasnt too good because the guy doing it tried to put me in a hypnotic trance without my permission beforehand which kinda freaked me out a little (I know a bit about hypnotism so I knew all Derren Brown type tricks he was trying to use) so I wasnt too keen to go back after that. Not much helps with throat chakra though, I suppose I just need to express what is there.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm no expert but I have the same problem Pablo. I've found that simply doing what you are talking about (i.e. expressing myself) has helped a lot. Its really hard and still anxiety provoking, but I feel a lot better afterwards.

Also, I've found it helps to understand what's going on - because what cannot be said cannot be created. Its helped me a lot to learn about depression, anxiety and DP, learn about the reasons I ended up here. Then I've written, talked to myself, talked to therapists and talked to my friends about it.

It really takes a lot of its power away and helped me with self expression. Still a long way to go though


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Pablo said:


> I tried your favourite Reiki once and it wasnt too good because the guy doing it tried to put me in a hypnotic trance without my permission beforehand which kinda freaked me out a little
> 
> 
> > Jaysus, I bet it freaked you out. He is in no way shape or form allowed to do that, he could lose his insurance to practice if you reported him!
> ...


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

connoisseur of... said:


> Pablo said:
> 
> 
> > I tried your favourite Reiki once and it wasnt too good because the guy doing it tried to put me in a hypnotic trance without my permission beforehand which kinda freaked me out a little
> ...


Later on I did think about reporting him but I wasnt too bothered at the time because I was so anxious to care that much, I guess that he thought that it would help reduce my anxiety before the reiki by putting me in a light trance. I had an energy healer tell me that my problems were to do with the throat chakra and I feel the blocks there when I do my own practice so I sort of diagnosed it myself, but I had a thyroid check by my doc to make sure and it was fine, although my metabolism isnt great, I put that down to my mental state though.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Pab, 
First of all congratulations for embarking on an inner path with so much diligence. Qigong, self-analysis, psychotherapy and alternative therapy cumulatively are a big step in the direction of internal development.



> I more or less know that a large part of my problems are associated with the throat chakra and are to do with self expression


 It's good to ascertain your reasons for addressing the 6th chakra. But try to avoid jumping to conclusions about the relative importance of things...each chakra is important. This is the most important thing at the moment, you think. Then go for it.



> because I have always been quiet and never ever talked about my problems and just bottled them up.


Throat chakra health is all about truthfulness. It is also about speaking with a sense of purpose and accuracy...meaningfulness, saying kind and truthful words in relationships, speaking truths about your personal experience....the key thing is the expression of truth. Actually, someone with a very clear throat chakra may not speak much, but when they do speak, the words have a pure quality, both in meaning and in sound, especially when listened to with an intuitive ear ie. when someone listens to their soul, so to speak. A clear throat should result in a clarity, smoothness and continuousness...ease.



> Now when I do my qigong and meditation I can literally feel the blockages and tensions in my neck and throat area, I even went to see a healer in London who said "You have to speak out when something upsets you" which more or less confirms what I knew that my problems are located in this area.


Actually, I would say that not speaking out about problems is about two things:

- Expressiveness
- Emotional connectness (staying true to your feelings and not changing them to fit in with anybody).

It does not make you a rigid person to know what your feelings are. In fact it makes you a better negotiator and able to deal with situations that are difficult. A lot of damage is done by people's emotional ambivalence. They may allow hurtful situations to continue without saying anything. Being timely about things is very important.

It is the combination of being able to express, and being able to feel what is going on inside you that makes you able to release pent up emotions freely. The throat chakra, on its own, is related to spiritual wisdom, and the expression of higher truths. I think it sounds like you talking about emotional expressivity.

The fast track to clearing the throat would be to:

- Don't swear, at least try and say pure things
- Do not use your voice for a negative purpose
- Use your voice to say things which are truthful and good

That is the quick way. You can do that any time you are speaking. If you would like to step it up a level:

- Find a place where you can communicate freely
- Express your highest truth

If you want to take it up another level:

- Improvise lyrics in real time (this is hard to do unless your throat is already open but is probably also quite a good thing to do).
- Musical improvisation

I recommend exercising caution because the throat chakra (leading to the mouth) is a highly enjoyable once activated and you will begin to take much pleasure in it. It is important to consider the following:

- Who you share stuff with

It's just easy to get carried away and that is a bad thing.



> Now my issue is what I can do about it being blocked because I know I have to speak up for myself more and express mysef. lf more and I am trying to do that by going to psychotherapy and speaking more truthfully to people but what else can I do?


I put a few suggestions above. But the throat chakra is also associated with the following areas:

- Self-image
- Peace/ enjoyment
- Aspirations
- Dreaming

So, if you would like to approach it from different angles, I would go as far as suggest the following:

- Get a new hair-cut or something which makes you feel attractive
- Consider the direction you wish to go in (inner or outer)
- Keep a dream diary
- Keep a diary of your thoughts and ideas

I don't have any experience with crystals however I have enjoyed eating soup, drinking smoothies and juice since being throat-chakra activated. That has come more as a result, but it may speed up the process you never know.

I've also started to experiment with wearing different colours when I am working on something. So consciously wearing blue may make you feel more throat aware. Personally I found it helped, psychologically, if only to remind me of my goal for that particular day.

What else.

You could also try positive visualisation. Imaging releasing that tension from your throat and drinking a glass of purifying water. From the Buddhist point of view, it is standard to state your motivation at the start of the practise and dedicate the good vibes at the end to the benefit of all living beings.

Just saying "I dedicate my virtue to the enlightenment of all living beings" must be a highly auspicious thing to do.

Reading beautiful, preferably religious texts, aloud, also may have a cleansing effect on your throat.

These are the more religious options....but to fair they are also probably the most effective and meaningful activities, in terms of the 5th chakra.

All the best
Rozanne


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

> From the Buddhist point of view, it is standard to state your motivation at the start of the practise and dedicate the good vibes at the end to the benefit of all living beings.
> 
> Just saying "I dedicate my virtue to the enlightenment of all living beings" must be a highly auspicious thing to do.


A very good point.

When you are doing something to actively try and cleanse or remove a block from a chakra stating your intent is very important. Something as simple as 'I do this with the best possible intent' will help to reinforce the positive steps that you are taking.

And the rest of the post, listen to it, and use some of Rozanne's advice. It is good advice.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Well it's just experience....ultimately believe in trusting your own instincts.

You know you are making progress when you feel things changing, either in your psychological life or your subtle body.

Or you could ask someone to have a feel - or pass your hands over your chakras and see if you can feel them yourself. That's why I do, but it's sort of unnecessary because you can feel it psychologically. I only really scan with hands on myself to check clarity and focus. The rest can be felt inside the body.

I would also recommend continuing to have healing, but ask that it is guided so you can be involved in liberating yourself...otherwise it sort of defeats the philosophy of the kundalini which is to discover spiritual guidance through your own connection with the Divine, and learning to master the instincts that come with the process.

You need to find your own voice, even if that means reciting someone else's text that you happen to agree with and saying it with some belief and passion.

Poetry is good fun; writing and reciting. Singing is good also...but more so if you say something purposeful and truth.

All the best,
Roz.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't get the 'psychological' understanding of my chakras, I wish I did, maybe I will do one day when I feel pschologically better, I don't know.

I use a crystal for checking my chakras, it's my precious : )

It's odd how I actually feel affection for a crystal, well, two. And they have to live together or I worry that they will get lonely and fall out with me. It's when I think about things like this that I worry most for my sanity :lol:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like it may be a projection of your conflict.

Your precious....a crystal, well actually two.

It's a projection of the mother-baby unit?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

piRsq. said:


> Sounds like it may be a projection of your conflict.
> 
> Your precious....a crystal, well actually two.
> 
> It's a projection of the mother-baby unit.


You may have a point, although I'm not totally convinced.

I think I see them in the way I do because they have helped me to believe in something which has been life changing for me. I've always been very skeptical in nature; but to see a crystal actually 'speak' to me was amazing, it smashed all my skeptisism.

I think my son bears the main brunt of my 'conflict', I mother the hell out of him now.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It could be any relationship. The main thing is that you are projecting human feelings onto an inanimate object....as you may have done when it spoke to you.

It means you have some grasp of your unconscious life. Just try and ascertain the real meaning.

Like:
You feel your relationship with him is precious and helping you spiritually.
You cannot be separated because you think you or he will be lonely and angry?

It could be that you are projecting your childhood feelings onto him. A projection within a projection...

Who would be lonely and who would they be angry at...that's the question.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

piRsq. said:


> It could be any relationship. The main thing is that you are projecting human feelings onto an inanimate object....as you may have done when it spoke to you.


This is my point; the object is not technically inanimate when I use it, I've never seen objects in this way before.

Do you think that the esteem in which I hold my crystals is unhealthy?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

(just thinking about it)

Hm.

We'd have to delve into it more for me to really understand your relationship to it and thoughts about it.

My thoughts are:

- Does this represent a human relationship?

- Or does it represent an internal relationship?

- A spirit guide or imaginary friend?

- Or is it merely a form of Animation, a deep seated way of seeing it?

I am inclined to think you are animating it...first of all because you say you were not convinced by it being a projection of a relationship, secondly because the projection of a human relationship would impy some type of "usage", and thirdly because you say that it is most apparent when you are actually using the object.

It is regular and conscious, something you are investing in.

I am inclined to think you would not be doing that with a projection of a human relationship and that "seeing" a relationship in inanimate objects would be fleeting, or related to various pairs of objects, not just these two.

SO,

What characteristics do you attribute to these things?
How long have you been doing this for?
Did anybody tell you to do this, or did it occur naturally?

Does it bother you at all?

Personally, I wouldn't want to have this type of relationship with an object. I would rather pray to God or ask help from angels. However, if you find your chakra practise is helped by animating an object, to make it more alive, then go for it. I animated the Earth when I was working on my first chakra, and I animate the moon as well, in a way. But when you are animating, it is best to go with the utmost pure representation of an object.

Feelings such as loneliness, anger and fear of falling out are not going to make you feel any better.

A crystal is a pure piece of earth, essentially. Earth is good for visualisations of casting off negativity, like a mother comforts a child.

It is God in the earth element and related to Kundalini.

If you want to know what I really think of it:

Earth does not reject
Earth is relaxed
Earth is at peace
Earth is full of acceptance

I wrote a whole page of A4 on this yesterday. The essence of it is that, there is no poverty worse than being disconnected from the Life Force that runs through us, likewise, there are no riches like the Holy Spirit.

That is what I believe the connection to the earth is.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't think you fully understand my explanation of the crystals being 'animated'. I'm going to reply to this post more in-depth when I get home and can actually post long replies (my work computer is lame).

But for now I'm interested in your knowledge of dowsing crystals, this could be causing complications in your understanding of my 'relationship' with crystals.

It would also help with my reply. Thanks.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd also be interested if anyone else has any input on this. Anyone with knowledge of dowsing crystals/sticks etc.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Hey suz, I am by no means an expert on dowsing crystals/sticks etc.
But for a long time I have had a piece of jade. I keep it on me at all times. Don't get me wrong, I don't "open the crazy bag if I forget it" I just like to have it on me.
But the funny thing is I don't know how it helps me. I just have an attachment to it.
So I can sort of understand what you are saying.

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Suz,



> I don't think you fully understand my explanation of the crystals being 'animated'.


Okay. You originally asked if I thought you had an unhealthy attitude to the crystals you use.

You talked about attributing what are essentially human emotions to the crystals, feelings that depend on your actions. Ask yourself if these fears are true or whether you are just projecting onto them.

I thought about this in terms of the projection of human characteristics.

The difference between animation and full projection is perhaps a matter of degree. Projection is not all in the head (like hullucination) anyway, as usually one projects onto a live object, person or entity. It is the combination of seeing a live thing and making assumptions about it's nature that I am interested in.

I used the term inanimate, however concede to the point that the earth is a live entity to many. So the a crystal may be really alive to you, I don't doubt that.

Whether or not I believe they are real or not is less besides the point. I respect that they may be real to some people. And I accept this perception as it is a way of relating to the earth element that could be beneficial.

My opinion is that you should try and ascertain what the crystals really mean to you, and avoid letting them take on negative human characteristics. If you see them as live things, then at least regard them as free from attachment and loving.



> But for now I'm interested in your knowledge of dowsing crystals, this could be causing complications in your understanding of my 'relationship' with crystals.


I haven't used them, certainly haven't read anything about them.

I assume that crystals are used encourage the vibration of particular energy frequencies depending on the chakra. I have heard that they absorb negative energies. A recently read a comment somewhere which said that putting them under the place where you sleep is actually quite a bad thing because it can "play back" the negativity at you while you are sleeping. I don't know if I believe in that, but you might find that interesting.

At the end of the day, just use your instincts.

Just analysis whether you think your beliefs about falling out with the crystals is true or not....you could be worrying about something which is not possible in the first place.

You may also learn something about your own emotional life by looking at the sequence of emotions you are expectant of in these crystals ie. loneliness, anger and falling out.

I admit I really haven't the foggiest...this is just an indulgence in subject based on no prior knowledge. Just suggesting possibilities.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Can I say that after thinking the crystals so much *I *now feel these things are assuming too much importance.

I would discard them and think about God instead.

The important thing is self-development, not attachments to superfluous objects.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

piRsq. said:


> I would discard them and think about God instead.


Discard them, to me they sound like they have an important part in Suzi's self healing. Why should she just discard them?

3098


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

God comes from "within"... crystals comes from an "outwards" form... for healing DR/DP... ask yourselves which is more suitable?


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> ask yourselves which is more suitable


Well that would be whatever you feel is working for you.
I wouldn't tell you or anyone to just discard what they believe in.

3098


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Spot on chief... "Tis the words of the grand master of wisdom" *Thumbs up*



Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Well that would be whatever you feel is working for you.
> I wouldn't tell you or anyone to just discard what they believe in.
> 
> 3098


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Rozanne,

Dowsing crystals are animate in the way that they are attached to string or chain and will swing in certain directions or patterns depending on the energies surrounding them. I can ask a crystal to 'show me its yes' and it will swing in a straight line, ask it to 'show me its no' and it will swing around in a circle.

I also think you misunderstood my reasons for asking if you thought this was unhealthy, I was just curious as to how you perceive their use, it wasn't a personal question as such.

I don't believe that my crystals are unhealthy for me in any way, they have helped me to believe in something which I find very life-affirming.

And as for 'disgarding them and thinking about God instead'; I don't believe in God as such, so surely that would be banishing my beliefs for something very uncertain to me. God to me is all around us, 'He' is the energy that sustains us, and he shows himself to me through my use of energies. That is 'God' to me.

I do believe in angels, although I'm not sure exactly what guise they may take, I ask them for guidance and use Angel Cards to help me to find my way at times. They are also 'God' to me.

I shall continue feel affection for my crystals as they have helped me to understand a little about myself.
*
Darren and Pollyanna 3098:* Thanks for your replies guys.

*Greg:* I know what you mean, sometimes you just need that reassurance : )


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

"Inanimate" objects have a consciousness too, its just not a consciousness in the way we would understand it. They have intent just as we have ours, its just that their intent is much different.

Using crystals, sticks, stones, whatever for these sorts of practices is just a way of focussing your energy. It helps because its something real and external to anchor yourself to.

I say use them as long as its helping you. Just remember that its possible to do all of the same things without that external focus. And also, if you use an external focus like that then you may be tying your energy up in the object as well, which is counter productive.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

connoisseur of... said:


> I don't believe that my crystals are unhealthy for me in any way, they have helped me to believe in something which I find very life-affirming.
> 
> And as for 'disgarding them and thinking about God instead'; I don't believe in God as such, so surely that would be banishing my beliefs for something very uncertain to me. God to me is all around us, 'He' is the energy that sustains us, and he shows himself to me through my use of energies. That is 'God' to me.


Okay, so suggesting getting rid of them may have been a bit harsh. I'm not saying crystals are bad....not at all...but being so attached might not be good, that is all. Think of Golum rubbing a golden ring...I believe the power comes from God, and if you find that in the purity of crystals, that is great, of course.

I wish you the very best of luck. In fact I intend to try some stuff out to see how they work.

As for angels, I had my doubts but I'm now a believer and hope to read some Aquinus about what they do very soon.

Your truely,
Rozanne


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

CECIL said:


> I say use them as long as its helping you. Just remember that its possible to do all of the same things without that external focus. And also, if you use an external focus like that then you may be tying your energy up in the object as well, which is counter productive.


As Cecil says, it's probably a good idea to learn more about the energetic side of crystals and how they work.

As for angels...something happened last night.

I have been praying for angels to help me for some while. Last night I said my usual words as I lay in bed in the dark....then I said it again, sort of scanning the room in my usual paranoid fashion. Then I thought I really should trust these angels more....(instead of constantly asking for my room to be cleared).

And that is when I saw a spark near my wardrobe. A deep, purple light burning up, laser-pure and unmistakable in its position. Today I realise that this was at just the height of what would be a forehead of person of about my height 5ft 7 standing in that spot.

I have seen this type light before. It is not a phosphene. I noted that the light stayed still when I turned my head to look at it.

It is different to the type of light to might see in a phosphene as well. It has more depth and sort of glows/burns up....with the edges resonating slightly round the sides. It's centre is a deep purple.

It's deeper than deep, purer than pure. I don't know...

Does this mean I have a Guardian Angel...is the being there all the time? Does he follow me around, or was it a one off? Are there more? How do I know if I am fortunate enough to be watched over?

The thing is that it was a pretty normal sort of experience, apart from the sheer beauty and quality of the light itself. I wasn't scared/comforted or purtubed. It lasted for a few secs perhaps, then I thought "I suppose that's confirmation they do exist...cool".

Thank God!

Then I did cry a few tears to think I may actually have being watched over and cared for all of those dark, lonely nights as a child. I fear the dark less now.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybe it's your spirit guide?

I'm not attached to the crystals, I don't use them every day. They're just a nice reminder to me that there are far greater forces at work in this world. If they were stolen it wouldn't overly-worry me.

But I like them...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I hope so...I've seen that light before but didn't attribute too much importance to it. I have always tried to ignore things like this....but its just getting to the stage where I want to know I'm protected.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the great advice Rozanne. It seems right that you suggest that the key is more to do with truthfulness of expression rather than just how much you express, I guess that is a large part of the problem because I am clearly in distress a lot of the time but when people ask me how I am I just say "fine" or "not bad" but in reality I am a in a state, I guess I have to be more truthful and honest in my communications. I like the idea of dedicating the practice to the wellbeing of others, maybe taking such an approach could put things into perspective a bit.

I tried using crystals for about a week and I was very surprised because I definately had different sleep and dream arousal and I definately felt some sort of change, it was strange how something so small can have such a big impact.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Compassion is a two-way street...and the thing that links caring for others and caring for yourself is humanity. Really, you want to develop both forms of compassion. You can use your experience of pain to deepen your human connections by remembering pain is a part of living.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

> because I am clearly in distress a lot of the time but when people ask me how I am I just say "fine" or "not bad" but in reality I am a in a state


This is a big thing. To actually open up to people and say 'you know what; I'm not really doing too good...'. People can only help you when they know that you need their help.

Maybe this is the way that you need to open up? It's all well and good doing it on here where you are practically anonymous, opening up properly to your loved ones may be the next step.

I hope some of this thread will have been of use to you Pablo. Good luck. x


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Totally, you opened the thread...sorry didn't mean to hyjack it with tales of the spirit world.

I just think that you are surely on your way, Pab; just desiring to be more self-aware and happy drives things in the right direction. Keep up the good work.

I just had a therapy session....it is hard but better than sitting back and feeling hopeless.


----------

